# New build after a 9 year break



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am in the process of setting up a new 50 gal saltwater aquarium. It is a rimless 36"x18"x20" and has a ghost(knock-off) overflow. It is plumbed with a Beananimal drain. I am presently making RODI to fill her up and leak test everything.

I'm using two of the Kessil A160we with gooseneck lights on a controller. My sump is about 23 gal and houses a Jebao DC3000 return pump, and a Bubble Magnus Curve 7 skimmer.

This is my 2nd tank, however I've been without for about 9 years and have missed having one the whole time! My previous was a 48" 120 gal but I now have a wife and 2 kids, and don't have the space for anything bigger.

I picked up some awesome Pukani rock from Bigreefdepot which I'm sure will look great.

Bear with me while I figure out how to post a pic as I know how important they are!

Try again....


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

With the lights....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

awesome. Lots have changed in the hobby I'm sure. welcome back!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just my two cents comment. Having the tank near the switch is not a good idea.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, the switch is closer than I'd like but I'm limited in space. 

I suppose if it becomes an issue I can move the switch. 

The tank is about 1/3 full now. Getting excited!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Good choice on the Kessil LEDs 
You won't be disappointed


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope so. If I had the funds, I would have gone with the A360's. they certainly are a sleek looking light. 

Can this Rodi get any slower? It's killing me!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

hey there great build so far tagging along cant wait to see more from u ...
rodi ... like watching a pot boil .... grrrr


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I wish I had something to update! Still making water. This is my first Beananimal drain and first external overflow box. I'm nervous that when I start up the pump I'll end up with wet floors!


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking Good !!!

It is so nice to see someone stepping in (or back in for you) that is willing to spend some coin for quality products. This hobby is expensive enough that having to buy items again(better items) after 6 months can really turn some ppl off.

Keep posting info because I think you are doing it right. There are a lot of ppl here that can help if you need.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*$$$$*

If my wife knew how much I've spent on an empty tank!!
I've left the RO running while I'm at work so I should have enough to fill the tank and sump by the morning. I've seen some awesome aquascapes lately. I hope I can pull one off! I love the slim profile of the Gyre xf130, don't even notice it there.

I've got the BM Curve7 running in a vinegar bath, and I'm a little put off by the amount of noise it's making. I bought it used, but had read a lot of good things. I hope I can quiet it down.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

When you are ready, I would like to donate a big frag of GSP ! 
PM for arrangements 
Sam


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome! I can't wait to power everything up tomorrow. It's been a loooong wait since I began piecing everything together on Boxing day.

I need to find an ATO reservoir that I can discreetly hide beside the base of the stand. I saw a nice custom black acrylic one that might fit the bill. Does anyone have theirs outside of their stand?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Jer_H said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to power everything up tomorrow. It's been a loooong wait since I began piecing everything together on Boxing day.
> 
> I need to find an ATO reservoir that I can discreetly hide beside the base of the stand. I saw a nice custom black acrylic one that might fit the bill. Does anyone have theirs outside of their stand?


My 17g acrylic container will be up for sale soon.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Paul,
Send me a pic if u decide to sell!


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Finally cycling!*

Not sure if I'm happy with my first take at the aquascape, but I finally started the cycle a couple of days ago. Here's a pic


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Time for an update?*










Trying to post pics of how things are looking lately. Test 1


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Test 2*


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Need to start fragging*

Sorry for crappy iphone pics and glare. I'll try to get some better pics.
I've really been enjoying my tank lately. It runs pretty effortlessly and everything still growing.

I only have a skimmer and ATO in the sump. No dosing or additives. To be honest, my waterchanges are probably only 5-10 gal monthly if I'm lucky.

Zoas and mushrooms taking up all my real estate and looking forward to getting some new sps frags as my birdsnest, red dragon, tort and slimers are growing great.

I need to start fragging as I'm running out of room!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks awesome. For two years, the tank has settled in well.


----------

